# Pale ale, hopped in boil or dry hopped?



## willbrewry (9/9/15)

Which one suits a pale ale better


----------



## Yob (9/9/15)

Both


----------



## Mardoo (9/9/15)

Agreed, and maybe post-boil steep too.


----------



## tugger (9/9/15)

I would say both but more late kettle hops than dry.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/9/15)

Yeah I go both. Lately with the Pales I've only added hops in the last 30min of boil to get the chosen IBU levels. Then big flame out additions. Big Dry Hop additions. Little or no 60min additions.


----------



## willbrewry (9/9/15)

tugger said:


> I would say both but more late kettle hops than dry.


What weights would you do?


----------



## idzy (9/9/15)

willbrewry said:


> What weights would you do?


Depends on the volume of the batch


----------



## idzy (9/9/15)

Just looked at DrS recipe for DSGA - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/502-drsmurtos-golden-ale/

20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)
15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)
15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)
15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)

That produces an awesome flavour. No dry hopping required, however dry hopping will add additional qualities of course.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/9/15)

willbrewry said:


> What weights would you do?


Try between 1 to 3 grams per litre. I've done experiments with 2 keg brews. For eg. less than 1g per Lt Dry hops Is hard to detect the difference. That's just me.
2g per litre is a sweet spot but 3g per Lt would be even better (maybe). Just depends your flavour preference and how many hops you want to sacrifice to the Godly Liquid Gold. :beerbang:


----------



## tugger (9/9/15)

As above. 
Up to 300g in the whirlpool with 15g at 50 min then 1g per L for pale 2g to 3g per L for ipa. 
For a 23l batch.


----------



## willbrewry (9/9/15)

I'm gunna do 20lt of a blond extract with 1k DME 
I have 100g of crystal and 12.5 of cascade to play with. Just weighing up my options on what to do


----------

